# Unsubscribe



## Alxmrphi

Often I post in a thread and then after a while it becomes hideously stagnant and I'm sick of seeing emails from the threads, and sometimes there are loads and it's a bother to go into EVERY thread and do "Thread Tools -> Unsuscribe".

Like in the PM box, is there any way we can tick boxes or something and then click "unsuscribe" instead of going into every individual thread?

That'd be a help


----------



## TrentinaNE

Alex, the user control panel lists the threads to which you have su*b*scribed and gives you the option to click on "unsu*b*scribe" for each one.

Elisabetta


----------



## elroy

Alex_Murphy said:


> after a while it becomes hideously stagnant


 I think you mean the opposite of "stagnant" - if it were stagnant you wouldn't have to worry about getting e-mails! 

Anyway, Trentina gave you the answer.  I check my subscribed threads regularly, and unsubscribe from ones that no longer interest me.


----------



## replicante7

Alex_Murphy said:


> Often I post in a thread and then after a while it becomes hideously stagnant and I'm sick of seeing emails from the threads, and sometimes there are loads and it's a bother to go into EVERY thread and do "Thread Tools -> Unsuscribe".



Hi, Alex.

For avoid emails notifications every time there was a new post in my subscriptions I selected "No email notifications" at my preferences.

This way my subscribed threads don´t bother me. They are just there, quiet, utill I unsubscribed from them.

Is this helpful to you? or didn't I understand you propperly?


----------



## Alxmrphi

elroy said:


> I think you mean the opposite of "stagnant" - if it were stagnant you wouldn't have to worry about getting e-mails!
> 
> Anyway, Trentina gave you the answer. I check my subscribed threads regularly, and unsubscribe from ones that no longer interest me.



Stagnant topics, I'm sure I've never seen that feature before.
Ah I know, I never click "View *all* subscribed threads"
I always have to do it in the simple one, oh well, I know now.


----------



## elroy

Alex_Murphy said:


> I always have to do it in the simple one, oh well, I know now.


 What's "the simple one"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

When you first click User Control Panel, it displays about 6 subscribed threads, then there is an option to show them all, the first one is "the simple one"


----------



## elroy

I see now. 

Anyway, presumably the threads that bother you should keep popping up in the "simple list" so they should be right there when you go check it, ready for you to unsubscribe from.


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> When you first click User Control Panel, it displays about 6 subscribed threads, then there is an option to show them all, the first one is "the simple one"



At this rate you're going to need your own WR forum so we can translate Murphyisms.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Other way around, I can't unsubscribe from anything easily in the simple forum, I have to go into the "View all" and do it, which is only the clicking of a link, I'm not THAT lazy to complain about doing that

I'd love that lsp! I can make my own island and call my language "Alex English", to go with BE and AusE and AmerE, I think three "AE's" are too much, it can be "ME (Murphy English).


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> it can be "ME (Murphy English).


"ME"  that worked out perfectly!!

of course, maybe you're just tired...


----------



## elroy

Alex_Murphy said:


> Other way around, I can't unsubscribe from anything easily in the simple forum


 Are you sure?  I don't have any problems doing that.  I just have to click "unsubscribe" under the thread title.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh my god elroy I think I am blind, or as lsp, tired, HOW did I not see that?!?!?!


----------



## fenixpollo

Murphy English will have to compete with benjois for the title of "official WR dialect".

In addition to the "unsubcribe" option and the "no email notification" option in the Control Panel, there's also the default subscription status when replying to a thread: "do not subscribe". This option can also be chosen in the Advanced Reply window.

Cheers.


----------



## Nunty

But... I thought that if I just don't visit a particular thread again I won't get any more e-mail notifications. It seems to work for me. If I get the notification, go to the thread and see that it no longer interests me, I just don't go back any more. I might get one more notification, which I delete without following the link. That's it.

I only bother to unsubscribe if I'm particularly teed off. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Alxmrphi

You're like me Nun-Translator, except sometimes I get really annoyed when I get emails from the threads, but I've started to use User Control Panel more nowadays so I guess it is easier for me to unsubscribe.


----------



## geve

Alex_Murphy said:


> When you first click User Control Panel, it displays about 6 subscribed threads, then there is an option to show them all, the first one is "the simple one"


You might have figured this out by now, but the threads displayed in the UCP (aka "the simple one" in ME) are those that got replies since your last visit.


----------



## elroy

geve said:


> You might have figured this out by now, but the threads displayed in the UCP (aka "the simple one" in ME) are those that got replies since your last visit.


 Unless your last visit was a while (I think a day) ago.  The software assumes you've read the threads submitted before that time and does not display them as "new subscribed threads."  You have to view all subscribed threads to see them.


----------



## Nunty

elroy said:


> Unless your last visit was a while (I think a day) ago.  The software assumes you've read the threads submitted before that time and does not display them as "new subscribed threads."  You have to view all subscribed threads to see them.


Yes; and I think the "day" begins in the US. I notice that "today's birthdays", for instance, change fairly late in the day for me.


----------



## geve

elroy said:


> Unless your last visit was a while (I think a day) ago.


A day is a while?? That's what it feels when I don't connect for a full day indeed, but I thought that my addiction was particularly severe 


Nun-Translator said:


> Yes; and I think the "day" begins in the US. I notice that "today's birthdays", for instance, change fairly late in the day for me.


I would assume that in this specific situation, "a day" means a 24-hour period of time, not a date (just like the edit function).


----------



## Dembow

Is there a way to set the defaull setting to 'not subscribe' for all the threads? Its boring going from time to time in the control pannel and manually unsubscribe from all the threads



****EDIT: never mind, i fount it myself!


----------

